# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Βασιλικός φασιανός

## mixalis73



----------


## Ariadni

Τι ειν τουτο;

----------


## mixalis73

παπαγαλος

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ειναι αρσενικος βασιλικος φασιανος #2  ενα απο τα ομορφοτερα πτηνα!

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω υπερπαραγωγη! Πολυ ομορφο!

----------


## mixalis73

Κωστα μου την εβαλα γιατι μου κινησε πολυ την περιεργια αλλα πολυ ομορφο

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

εισαι σε καλο δρομο... :Happy0159:  
ειναι απο τα αγαπημενα μου! επαθα πλακα οταν τα ειδα για πρωτη φορα.

----------


## mixalis73

πολυ ομορφο

----------


## Γιούρκας

*ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΟΣ ΦΑΣΙΑΝΟΣ (Chrysolophus pictus)*






*Ενδειμή χώρα*: Κινα
*Τροφή*: Σιτάρι, Καλαμπόκι, Χόρτα, Φρούτα.
*Πλήρες χρώμα φτερώματος*: 2 χρόνος.
*Γέννα*: Απρίλιος, Μάϊος, Ιούνιος.
*Αυγά*: 12-18.
*Περίοδος επώασης*: 22 ημέρες.
*Μέγεθος κλουβιού:* 12m
*Κατασταση στην αιχμαλωσια:* πολυαριθμα.
*Υποείδη*: Κίτρινος χρυσός
                 Dark-throated Golden
                 Salmon Golden
                 Κανέλα χρυσός

πηγή

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ ωραίες πληροφορίες Γιούρκα ,  ::  
ευχαριστούμε πολύ !

----------


## rafa

Φανταζομαι για εκτροφη θα ειναι πανακριβο πουλι..

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

Ειναι πανεμορφο πουλι το εχω δει δυο φορες απο κοντα τη μια σε ενα μοναστηρι στη λευκαδα και την αλλη σε ενα καταστημα με ζωοτροφές στην Πατρα το οποιο εχει και κοτες γαλοπουλες κτλ.
Η τιμη που πωλούσε ηταν 200ευρω το ζευγαρι

----------

